# How EMT's Get Ready For Work



## dhump4free (Feb 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahCuA6DsSGE


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2013)

And there goes 2 minutes and 47 seconds of my life that I wish I could get back.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 28, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> And there goes 2 minutes and 47 seconds of my life that I wish I could get back.



You made it through the whole video?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 28, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> You made it through the whole video?



Don't rub it in... I'm trying to suppress the memory :sad:


----------



## Hunter (Feb 28, 2013)

what're you guys talking about... This is exactly what I do getting ready...


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 28, 2013)

What did I do to get ready? Simple... I woke up hoping that I wasn't drooling all over my uniform.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 2, 2013)

I ended up clicking one of the side links...


----------



## Clare (Mar 2, 2013)

Ugh that's pretty terrible, I mean, does this guy think he is cop out of some American movie or something?

I hang my shirt on a hanger on my bedroom door and throw my pants in a heap on the floor when I go to bed, get up and put them back on ...


----------



## mct601 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm hardly functional in the morning. Which I don't get, at work when I receive a call I'm warmed up and ready to go in just about 2 minutes. When I'm at home it can take me an hour or more to get my mind straight.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2013)

How does this have 15 thousand views?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 3, 2013)

Guilty of the sunglasses on my hat from time to time.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 3, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Guilty of the sunglasses on my hat from time to time.



I'm guilty of that pretty much everyday oops.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 3, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Guilty of the sunglasses on my hat from time to time.



Damn dayshifters.


----------

